# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Очередные письма счастья. На этот раз - ICQ Typing Eye

## MOCT

Вот такой спам рассылают в аське:



> Внимание! 26.05, в честь своего десятилетия, Icq, Inc. запускает новый сервис, который позволит видеть то, что в данный момент печатает человек, даже если он не захочет потом Вам это отправлять, а например сотрёт. ICQ Typing Eye - новая услуга, будет доступна только тем, кто разошлёт это сообщение 10 людям из списка контактов. Торопитесь! Подписка на услугу до 31 мая!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Arkadiy

> Вот такой спам рассылают в аське:
> [/SIZE]
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]


А как вам такой бред:



> Теперь каждый человек, у которого в контакт листе более 35 контактов, будет считаться VIP-пользователем. Цветок этого пользователя станет золотым. Для того чтобы активизировать эту функцию отправьте это сообщение всем своим 35+ контактам


У меня уже колекция в хистори подобных сообщений, которые кончаются на "...разошли это энному количеству контактов..." бывает ещё дописывают "...только не мне...".
И вот, что я не понимаю: кто пишет такие письма? И какую цель они преследуют? Ведь никакой рекламы в подобных сообщениях нет... Засорения интернета??? :Huh:

----------


## anton_dr

> И вот, что я не понимаю: кто пишет такие письма? И какую цель они преследуют? Ведь никакой рекламы в подобных сообщениях нет... Засорения интернета???


Провайдеры пишут  :Smiley:

----------


## MOCT

> И вот, что я не понимаю: кто пишет такие письма? И какую цель они преследуют? Ведь никакой рекламы в подобных сообщениях нет... Засорения интернета???


Это обычные вирусы и пишут их вирусописатели. Только вирусы, заражающие не файлы, а мозг пользователей. И живут не на жестких дисках, а в головах пользователей и линиях сети.




> У меня уже колекция в хистори подобных сообщений, которые кончаются на "...разошли это энному количеству контактов..." бывает ещё дописывают "...только не мне...".


Я таких писцов сразу баню. Потому что их "моск" окончательно съеден этими вирусами. Нормальный человек на такую лабуду не поведется.

----------


## Arkadiy

> Это обычные вирусы и пишут их вирусописатели. Только вирусы, заражающие не файлы, а мозг пользователей. И живут не на жестких дисках, а в головах пользователей и линиях сети.
> 
> Я таких писцов сразу баню. Потому что их "моск" окончательно съеден этими вирусами. Нормальный человек на такую лабуду не поведется.


Половину контакт листа в бан???

----------


## ScratchyClaws

А про уточек до вас доходило?



> Атака Уток!
> Шаг 1:Сделайте в аське статус-утку. 
> Шаг 2:Проинформируйте об этом своих френдов!
> Шаг 3:Следите за тем как утки заполняют ваш контакт лист!
> Цель: полный контакт лист уток!
> Присоединяйся


За каких-то полчаса это сообщение обошло почти всех кто был в он-лайн)

----------


## Dime3us

> Я таких писцов сразу баню.


Почти также делаю.Когда человек (из контакт листа) с завидным упорством постоянно распространяет такую ерунду,больше ничего не остается.Остальных баню сразу.

----------


## MOCT

> Половину контакт листа в бан???


если они такого низкого мнения о моих умственных способностях - то ну их в БАНю.

----------


## Девочка

Народ! Помогите мне, please! Как узнать, правда то, что прислали или нет? мне уже прислали и писмо счастья, и уточек, и про ICQ Typing Eye, и много другого бреда. Я такая наивная.....

----------


## MOCT

> Народ! Помогите мне, please! Как узнать, правда то, что прислали или нет? мне уже прислали и писмо счастья, и уточек, и про ICQ Typing Eye, и много другого бреда. Я такая наивная.....


все правда. кстати, если отправите "ПОМОГИТЕ" в приват пяти модераторам этого форума, то сможете поучаствовать в розыгрыше 100$.

----------


## Geser

Ну, 100$ не обещаю, а вот в розыгрыше бана запросто можно принять участир таким способом  :Smiley:

----------


## Глама

Спасибо,что сообщили,что это шляпа...я тоже повелась..просто доверяла человеку ,который прислал

----------


## orvman

> Ну, 100$ не обещаю, а вот в розыгрыше бана запросто можно принять участир таким способом


 *Geser*, кстати, все хотел спросить. А бан через IP или по нику делается?

----------


## Вредина

спасиб ребят что сказали.. я тоже певерила..   =)))) Женская наивность ..эхх=))))

----------


## Geser

> *Geser*, кстати, все хотел спросить. А бан через IP или по нику делается?


Обычно по нику, но можно и по IP, в том числе и по маскам.

----------


## orvman

*Geser*, ОК. Понял, Спасибо.

----------


## Mamont

> Обычно по нику, но можно и по IP, в том числе и по маскам.


Для полного счастья надо ещё добавить бан всех известных анонимных прокси-серверов.

----------


## Geser

> Для полного счастья надо ещё добавить бан всех известных анонимных прокси-серверов.


Да, но нужно где-то искать список, следить за обновлениями... Морока. Если бы у каждого компа была уникальная метка... Но на это никто не пойдёт. Сразу параноики начинают кричать про возможность слежки.

----------


## Arkadiy

Считайте мы уже сделали колосальное дело! Мы переубедили двоих человек не рассылать такие письма.

А если ссылку на эту тему расплодить так же как распростронеятся этот спам??? Это ж сколько человек посмотрят...

----------


## Тоха

Люди я парень простой и обычно не задумуваюсь над такими сообщниями но скажите если эта фигня правда то как мне эту фигню получить а то я уже разослал это сообщение 10 пользователям.

----------


## лолы

> Люди я парень простой и обычно не задумуваюсь над такими сообщниями но скажите если эта фигня правда то как мне эту фигню получить а то я уже разослал это сообщение 10 пользователям.


ха ну ты нуп не верь и ты не получишь не чё и байки людей не слушай

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MOCT

> Люди я парень простой и обычно не задумуваюсь над такими сообщниями но скажите если эта фигня правда то как мне эту фигню получить а то я уже разослал это сообщение 10 пользователям.


это зомбирование людей. как только человек один раз поддался внушению, то ему уже легче внушить впоследствии и вовлечь, например, в секту.

----------


## pig

Или в партию.

----------


## Некто

Мля круто!!!..а то я думала что скоро в аське сидеть будет страшно! :Smiley:  спасибо фрэнды, -успокоили :Wink:

----------


## Dime3us

Обращайтесь еще  :Wink:

----------


## Скрепка

То есть это все лажа да?

----------


## pig

Лажа.

----------


## Arkadiy

Я тут в архивах вот что нашёл(такое вобще бы в юмор поместить...):



> Займет всего 20 секунд. Но! Не читай результаты, пока не сделаешь
> подсчеты!
> Ок?
> Начнем!
> 1. Выбери день недели, в который тебе хотелось бы заняться любовью.
> 2. Умножь это число на 50.
> 3. К результату добавь 44.
> 4. Умножь на 200
> 5. Если в этом году у тебя уже был день рождения, добавь 106 , если
> ...


Смотрите на выделенное. Вот причина по котрой рассылают такие письма!!!

----------


## anton_dr

> Если вы пошлёте это письмо 25 или больше,то в течении 10 минут вам позвонит человек к которому вы не ровнадушны


И назовет тебя разными ласковыми словами  :Smiley:

----------


## snake

Внимание! В связи с тем что количество спама постоянно увеличивается, то в ICQ вводится программа вычисления и наказания спамеров!
С 1 июня распространение спама в ICQ наказывается! У пользователя уличенного в распространение спама по середине цветочка появится "шоколадный глазик"!
Разошлите это сообщение всем своим друзьям во имя борьбы со спамом! 
Номера всех выявленных спамеров прозьба отправлять по адресу [email protected]!

А как еще бороться со спамом? только самим спамом!
Отправьте это своим друзьям и может наши дети будут жить в мире без спама!

----------


## MOCT

> Смотрите на выделенное. Вот причина по котрой рассылают такие письма!!!


"Это письмо появилось в 1913 году в Лондоне. С тех пор оно обошло вокруг земного шара 197 раз. Его придумал великий маг Вольф Мессинг, который решил дать счастья всем людям, но при этом наказать ленивых. Это письмо нужно разослать по электронной почте 10 людям не позднее, чем через 3 часа 44 минуты 56 секунд после получения (3*44*5+6=666!!! вот она - магическая формула, которая проклинает всех, кто ослушается и не разошлет письма вовремя!). Тогда очень скоро вас накроет с головой счастьем. Леонид Брежнев получил это письмо и не разослал его 10 людям, а переместил в папку Trash, и ровно через неделю его перевесил пиджак с орденами, он упал с трапа самолета и серьезно покалечился, после чего до конца жизни мог говорить только "сиськи-масиськи". А вот Алла Пугачева в 1981 году отправила его 10 знакомым, перечислив их адреса в carbon copy, и все эти знакомые тоже отправили по 10 писем, и все в итоге стали народными артистами СССР. Не теряй времени и счастье придет! Не упусти его, как это сделал Брежнев! Да пребудет с тобой сила Вольфа Мессинга!"

----------


## Arkadiy

Одним словом бред больных людей эти письма...

----------


## StormInBrain

Что можно сказать на эту тему... Да ничего... Я считаю, что в таких рассылках нет ничего страшного... Сколько раз я получал такую хрень, не только по аське, но и по СМС от друзей. Ничего криминального в этом нет. Просто прикольная фенька. А если кому-то надо заспамить icq,то он найдет как это сделать... Помню пол-года, год назад каждый день по до 10 спамных сообщений приходило, а теперь один за пол-года... В этом смысле icq сделало крупный шаг...
Однако, по-моему контроль слишком серъезный... Хотел подруге отправить цену девайса, а ей сказали что это спам..
Можно долго обсуждать эту тему, могу сказать тока одно:Чем больше мы будем загонятся на всякую х***ю, тем дольше она будет бороздить по просторам инета...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Только что пришло с незнакомого номера вот такое сообщение - 



> 107594849: Привет! Это твой одно классник, позвони мне срочно!!! очень нужно!!
> 89109110202


теперь самый прикол - копируем номер телефона в ТЫндекс - и первый же сайт гласит - 



> реклама в сети 89109110202

----------


## avril

смарите какой мне бред послали токачт!))))))) усраца...

"Спрыгни с 8-ого этажа до 9-ти часов вечера. Отправь это 10 челам и тогда не разобьешся на смерть. 15-ти человека и тогда не сломаешь череп. 20-ти челам и тогда не сломаешь все остальное."

а ещё мне шлют.....

"Тест полностью проверен на личном опыте. Через 3 дня тебе кто-то признается в любви, тот, кто по настоящему любит тебя!!! Этот человек старше тебя на 1-2 года. Если ты прерв шь цепь , то ты будешь всегда неудачлив. Тот человек полюбит другово. Итак,посылай это сообщение 20 людям как минимум   !!!!ОБРАТНО НЕЛЬЗЯ!!!!   Послать нужно в течении 30 минут(только не обижайся плизз!! зато тебе я переслал первым!)"

а ещё такой бред....эт типа уток))))

А сегодня атака на пиво                                                                                              
Шаг 1:Сделайте в аське статус-пиво! 
Шаг 2:Проинформируйте об этом своих френдов! 
Шаг 3:Следите с удовольствием за тем, как кружки заполняют ваш контакт лист! 
Цель: полный контакт лист кружек! Пятница же! ;о

ужас.... как такое вобще придумать можно? нормальным людям такое в голову не приходит!!!))))))

----------


## Surfer

Ну первые два да.
А вот подобное третьему бывает проделываю =)

----------


## Zlobn'y Мыфф@=)

А я тут с другом разговаривала, он мне типа сказал, что у него была такая тема (типа можно видеть что пишет те другой человек)...и очень хочу се такую установить...никто не в курсах как это можно сделать???

----------


## Ego1st

можно у вас и твоего собеседника у обоих должна быть очень старая аська, одна из самых первых..

----------


## Jolly Rojer

А еще до жути  надоедает подобное, уж деру как сидоровых коз своих юзверей и все равно подобный бред рассылают уж и примеры приводил подставлял их номера и ники и показывал что можно любой адрес и ник подставить.... нет все равно продолжают...!
-----
Перешли плиз, это сообщение всем людям из твоего контакт-листа, даже тем, кто сейчас в оффлайне, чтобы они не добавляли в контакт "Юлия (xxxxxxxxx)", потому что это вирус. Его имя  в аське Юлия, и он разрушает весь жесткий диск! И если его схватит кто-то из твоего контакт-листа, то ты тоже будешь заражен!!! Так что, пожалуйста, скопируй и перешли всем
_____
Честно скажу замочил бы в сортире того кто впервые этот бред придумал!

----------


## FreZZZ

Убивает то, что фсе етому верят...

----------


## проходящая мимо

Ответ на подобные письма. 
"Пришли мне большую кучу спама и я скажу тебе кто ты самыми ласковыми словами или убью тебя вовсе!"

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Still_Dre

_____
Честно скажу замочил бы в сортире того кто впервые этот бред придумал![/QUOTE]

Блин,сам от этого бешусь...т от этих сраных писем типа -отправь 20 юзерам и завтра тебе будет счастья.....кто это придумал наХ???

----------


## Спам

шедевры моего контакт листа:
** ,    , **.
*      *      *
 *.        .*
     *,,*   
Передай это сердце своим друзьям и МНЕ!!!!
Если 5 вернутся обратно, жди сюрприз ко Дню Святого Валентина...))))



Ты мой друг!!!      @}->--     Отправь это 8-друзьям и МНЕ! Если считаешь меня своим другом!! Если вернется к тебе 3 раза.В феврале тебе скажет"Я ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЛЮ"от того кому ты нужен.Не прерывай цепь



http://img437.imageshack.us/img437/3046/1234565fr.jpg
Тест полностью проверен на личном опыте. Через 3 дня тебе кто-топризнается в любви, тот, кто по настоящему любит тебя!!! Этот человекстарше тебя на 1-2 года. Если ты прервёшь цепь , то ты будешь всегданеудачлив. Тот человек полюбит другово. Итак,посылай это сообщение 20людям как минимум !!!!ОБРАТНО НЕЛЬЗЯ!!!! Послать нужно в течении 30минут 




>> Передай это сердце своим друзьям и МНЕ!!!!
>> Если 5 вернутся обратно, жди сюрприз ко Дню Святого Валентина... ))) 
>>      • :Kiss: "*:•.    .• :Kiss: "*:•.
>> *IN LOVE*                          *IN LOVE* 
>>      *:•.                .• :Kiss:  
>>           *:•..   ..• :Kiss: 
>>               *IN LOVE*





САМЫЙ СЛАДКИЙ АНГЕЛОЧЕК В ЭТОТ МОМЕНТ ЧИТАЕТ ЭТО СООБЩЕНИЕ!!! ПОШЛИ ЭТО СООБЩЕНИЕ 10-ТИ ЛЮДЯМ, КОТОРЫХ ТЫ ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБИШЬ И, ЕСЛИ Я ОТНОШУСЬ К НИМ, ПОШЛИ ЕГО И МНЕ. ЕСЛИ 5 ИЗ НИХ ВЕРНУТЬСЯ НАЗАД, ЗАВТРА ОДИН ЧЕЛОВЕК, КОТОРОГО ТЫ ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБИШЬ СДЕЛАЕТ ТЕБЕ СЮРПРИЗ!!! ( ЭТО ПРАВДА)




люблю  писать в ответ это:
Люди, помогите весне победить зиму, пожалуйста, жрите снег! 

Отошли всем своим друзьям, ведь только объединившись, мы сожрем его быстрее

----------


## Vitek

Тест полностью проверен на личном опыте. Через 3 дня тебе кто-топризнается в любви, тот, кто по настоящему любит тебя!!! Этот человекстарше тебя на 1-2 года. Если ты прервёшь цепь , то ты будешь всегданеудачлив. Тот человек полюбит другово. Итак,посылай это сообщение 20людям как минимум !!!!ОБРАТНО НЕЛЬЗЯ!!!! Послать нужно в течении 30минут


"..другово.." -- НАВЕРНОЕ 13 ЛЕТНИЙ МУ**К ПИСАЛ. =)

----------


## Палыч

Настоятельно прошу участников форума воздерживаться от употребления нецензурных и грубых слов. У нас это не принято

----------


## Ира

Как получить программу ICQ Typing Eye????ответьте пожалуйста, просто очень интересно)))

----------


## MedvedD

> Как получить программу ICQ Typing Eye????ответьте пожалуйста, просто очень интересно)))


Если я вам сейчас сброшу ссылку на программу,вы её запустите?

----------


## RobinFood

Мне недавно присылали "письмо счастья", которое мне так понравилось, что я с трудом удержался, чтобы не разослать его всем своим друзьям. Меня остановило только понимание того, что это, все-таки, "письмо счастья". Цитирую его здесь (прислушиваясь к пожеланиям Палыча, заменяю маты на более благозвучные слова).




> Перышко счастья. Разошли эту штуку половине своего контакт-листа: сам замучишься, других замучишь, и они потом друг друга тоже помучают.

----------


## Frooze

> Если я вам сейчас сброшу ссылку на программу,вы её запустите?


ДА!

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> ДА!


По большому секрету... только ВАМ ссылка на программу -  www.dieb.matthias-scheller.net/rus/?id=5337046


P.S. - модератор, please, take it easy

----------


## DonTon

рациональное решение против любых писем щастья))
http://nesta-fan.narod.ru/pisma.jpgh...ries.ru/288100  :Wink: )))))))))))))))http://cards.funnystories.ru/288100  :Wink: )))))))))))))))

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> рациональное решение против любых писем щастья))
> http://nesta-fan.narod.ru/pisma.jpgh...ries.ru/288100 )))))))))))))))http://cards.funnystories.ru/288100 )))))))))))))))


Самое рациональное это не вестись на данные письма и не рассылать данных писем... глядишь их и меньше будет!

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Сегодня мне вот такое письмо пришло и ссылочка на анкетку в мамбе
++++++++++
Приветик! Как дела?Немного о себе:закончила институт Менеджмента и Бизнеса. В настоящее время работаю менеджером в туристической фирме. Увлекаюсь спортом и фотографией. Принимаю участие в конкурсе красоты! Кстати,проголосуй за меня (если тебе не трудно) отправь смс с мобильного слово МИНИ или MINI на номер 1171! Хочу найти друга и взаимопонимание.
+++++++++++++++++
Как эта бредятина надоела...! Хоть бы что новое придумали...  :lol:

----------


## Рен

Не поверишь мне пришло почти слово в слово тоже самое в мамбе:
**********
Приветик! Как дела?Немного о себе:закончила институт Менеджмента и Бизнеса. В настоящее время работаю менеджером в туристической фирме. Увлекаюсь спортом и фотографией. Принимаю участие в конкурсе красоты! Кстати,проголосуй за меня (если тебе не трудно) отправь смс с мобильного слово рис или ris на номер 1171! Хочу найти друга и взаимопонимание.
**********
Я сразу подумал, что здесь не чисто. А в чем фишка то? Тупо развод на бабло за смс?

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Не поверишь мне пришло почти слово в слово тоже самое в мамбе:
> **********
> Приветик! Как дела?Немного о себе:закончила институт Менеджмента и Бизнеса. В настоящее время работаю менеджером в туристической фирме. Увлекаюсь спортом и фотографией. Принимаю участие в конкурсе красоты! Кстати,проголосуй за меня (если тебе не трудно) отправь смс с мобильного слово рис или ris на номер 1171! Хочу найти друга и взаимопонимание.
> **********
> Я сразу подумал, что здесь не чисто. А в чем фишка то? Тупо развод на бабло за смс?


Ага, он самый. )))))))))

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Ага, он самый. )))))))))


Абсолютно верно! Как говорится фраера ушастого разводят попросту на деньги... а как известно многие клюют особенно если еще и прикреплена фотка красивой девочки то ведутся даже те кто в принципе с этим знаком  :Smiley:

----------


## Orlea

> Самое рациональное это не вестись на данные письма и не рассылать данных писем... глядишь их и меньше будет!


Будут и вестись, и рассылать эти письма. Они ведь и раньше были, в бумажном варианте. Я первый раз такое письмо видела еще 20 лет назад - подруга мне попыталась всучить. Даже текст не изменился практически.
Тот, кто их придумал, был гениальным психологом. И пусть почта стала электронной, но люди остались такими же. Они хотят счастья и боятся несчастья. Поэтому такой спам вечен. А все остальное идет уже по отработанной технологии.

----------


## Рен

> Абсолютно верно! Как говорится фраера ушастого разводят попросту на деньги... а как известно многие клюют особенно если еще и прикреплена фотка красивой девочки то ведутся даже те кто в принципе с этим знаком


Признаться, я чуть не повелся  :Smiley:  Но вовремя тормознул...

----------


## fotorama

> люблю писать в ответ это:
> Люди, помогите весне победить зиму, пожалуйста, жрите снег! 
> 
> Отошли всем своим друзьям, ведь только объединившись, мы сожрем его быстрее


вот эта тема=)))))) блин =))))) вот потешил=))))) как только это прочел настроение просто взлетело=))))))))терь вместо того чтоб высказывать любителем пересылки писем счастья все что я оних думал, думаю, и буду думать...... я им буду чтото типо этого отсылать=)))))

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Настроение взлетает это когда изредка  :Wink:  а когда каждый день 50 раз честно скажу охото прибить  :Smiley:  насчет 50 раз конечно приувеличил но прибить охото !  :lol: )

----------


## стрелок

Спасибо вам большое, я тоже долго не понямал,в чём смысл этих рассылок.Нашёл вашу замечательную тему в поисковике мэйла, мне пришло сообщение о том, что в честь десятилетия мэйла на агенте будет новый проект, даже дата такая же, как в асе - 26.05, typing eyes, или как-то так.и я решил поискать про эту функцию, а нашёл вас.Теперь я ссылку на вашу тему буду в ответ на все подобные сообщения рассылать, ещё раз огромное спасибо!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Enzo Ferrari

Внимание! 26.05, в честь своего десятилетия, icq, inc. запускает новый сервис, который позволит видеть то, что в данный момент печатает человек, даже если он не захочет потом вам это отправлять, а например сотрёт. ICQ Typing Eye - новая услуга, будет доступна только тем, кто разошлёт это сообщение 10 и более людям из списка контактов. Торопитесь

Что это? Я первый раз в асе,только registered, тут же это пришло.

----------


## Ego1st

=)))) нифига уже как =)))




> Внимание! 26.05, в честь своего десятилетия, icq, inc. запускает новый сервис,


это уже было на старых аськах=))

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

А вот уже подобная рассылка с политическим подтекстом: 
"Поставь статус-картинку "сердце" сейчас и до 10 мая, в знак протеста того, что эстонские власти перенесли на окраину Таллина памятник советскому солдату и раскапывают могилы советских солдат - тех, кто героически отдавал жизнь за свободу и независимость нашего поколения.
Пусть "наши icq-сердца" напомнят всему миру о том, что именно сплоченные нации наших стран освободили мир от фашизма. Отошли это сообщение всем друзьям
"

----------


## anton_dr

Пока до утенка этому далеко. в контакт листе всего три сердечка  :Smiley: 

Балин, уже 4.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Опаньки, а у меня - ни одного! Видно потому, что не имею привычки добавлять в контакт-лист кого попало и регулярно его чищу.

----------


## anton_dr

Так, и так - все контакты - нужные по работе или личные. Левых нет. Но даже друзья бывает страдают такой фигней, приходится разъяснять, в чем они неправы.

----------


## Nicksnf

Немогу удержаться чтобы не пополнить вашу коллекцию спам-бреда)))
Недавно пришло мне на мыло письмецо)))
Там какой то черт на лист А4 расписал как он сильно ненавидит лохотрон,и  в конце предложил наказать лохотронщиков, переведя на такой то кошелек 50 рублей)))))))))
я плакал от смеха)))) :lol:

----------


## hiltonpar

[Сила-(Ч) 12.05.2007 23:45] это он пишет это >> >> << Внимание! 26.05, в честь своего десятилетия, Icq, Inc. Запускает новый сервис, который позволит видеть то, что в данный момент печатает человек, даже если он не захочет потом Вам это отправлять, а например сотрёт. ICQ Typing Eye - новая услуга, будет доступна только тем, кто перешлёт 10ти своим контактам это сообщение!

----------


## Marija

Сегодня получила :



> В Африке умирают дети. Unicef заключил договор с ICQ-Corporation. Отправка этого сообщения как минимум 10 пользователям из твоего ICQ-списка (включая меня), принесет Unicef 5 Euro в акции «Дети в нужде». Как вознаграждение, ваш ICQ-цветок станет синим

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

С ICQ-Corporation заключить договор, ессно, невозможно, ввиду отсутствия оной в природе. А вот с Mirabilis... Ясно, что автор этой рассылки не знал таких тонкостей.

----------


## )))

Progressive (17:39:04 22/04/2006)
В Москве умирает мальчик. Седьмой континент заключил договор с DHL. Отправка этого сообщения как минимум 10 пользователям из твоего ICQ-списка (включая меня), принесёт мальчику спасение от мучительного желания выпить пива, в количестве 5 бутылок с доставкой на дом. Как вознаграждение, нос мальчика станет синим

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Немогу удержаться чтобы не пополнить вашу коллекцию спам-бреда)))
> Недавно пришло мне на мыло письмецо)))
> Там какой то черт на лист А4 расписал как он сильно ненавидит лохотрон,и  в конце предложил наказать лохотронщиков, переведя на такой то кошелек 50 рублей)))))))))
> я плакал от смеха))))


Тоже аналогичное сообщение приходило!

----------


## sam_buddy

Нужно еще 10 миллионов подписей, чтобы оставили бесплатным снег на Новый Год. Разошлите это по своему контакт-листу.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

По-моему, мода на бредовый спам пошла на убыль - давно что-то не радуют ни по Асе, ни по почте.

----------


## Arkadiy

> По-моему, мода на бредовый спам пошла на убыль - давно что-то не радуют ни по Асе, ни по почте.


И слава богу,
остаётся лишь констатировать, что люди умнеют... :Smiley:

----------

